# Madagascan Land Crab - Madagapotamon humberti



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

I got one of these from bts yesterday and was wondering if anybody else keeps them ? Im calling him crab man untill i get it sexed via google :lol2:

The thing that worries me is the natural habitat would be really hard to simulate 

The Madagascan Land Crab, _Madagapotamon humberti_, is listed as ‘*VULNERABLE*’ on the IUCN Red List of Threatened SpeciesTM. This long-legged, brightly coloured, air-breathing land crab is restricted to limestone formations, and requires a specialized habitat of water-filled crevices in limestone.
The Ankarana Massif in northern Madagascar is an undeveloped region of the island with vast limestone formations that include caves, underground rivers, and forested valleys. The Madagascan Land Crab spends its time within deep fissures in the limestone during the dry season, and emerges to feed in the nearby forests when the rainy season begins. The specialized habitat of this species limits its distribution to this part of the island, and it is endemic to Madagascar.
Despite the fact that several specimens have been collected recently from different localities, the long-term threats to the survival of this species remain, and include habitat disturbance and pollution. In addition, only part of its range lies within a protected area, so the long-term survival of this vulnerable and ecologically unusual species could be at risk.​


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Here you go dude http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spider-invert-pictures/690277-m-humberti-pictures.html


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

cheers bud i missed that post


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

I love crabs mate they are so cool, I have read these are freshwater and inhabit northern madagasgar, have to admit until I saw these on that post the other day I had to look them up as I had never heard of them before very cool looking crab.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> I love crabs mate they are so cool, I have read these are freshwater and inhabit northern madagasgar, have to admit until I saw these on that post the other day I had to look them up as I had never heard of them before very cool looking crab.


 
This is my 1st crab :2thumb: and a bit of an impulse buy as i loved the look of them instantly.I just wanted to get a natural setup as possible for the little thing.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I have only kept Gecarcinus quadratus and Cardisoma armatum the latter being more commonly available but great to keep.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Colosseum said:


> Yeah I have only kept Gecarcinus quadratus and Cardisoma armatum the latter being more commonly available but great to keep.


 
I just looked up Gecarcinus quadratus and they look great.I think im becoming a crab lover :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

yeah they are very skittish but great fun to keep again fantastic coloration on the carapace and great eyes.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I know you can buy like volcanic looking rock at aquarium centers. Can you obtain a lot of limestones with tunnels in?
Maybe pile a load into a pallidarium with flowing water over the limestone.


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

I got one of these from BTS too! The last one. 


It has one claw missing and one leg but hes sooooo cute!!!!

:flrt:


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Miss_Spyro said:


> I got one of these from BTS too! The last one.
> 
> 
> It has one claw missing and one leg but hes sooooo cute!!!!
> ...


 

they look great dont they, have you attempted to sex yours yet ?


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

jaccuzi time


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm kicking myself for not buying some of these now. Such a nice looking crab.


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

alspider said:


> they look great dont they, have you attempted to sex yours yet ?


 How do you sex them?


----------



## ItchyandScratchy (May 28, 2011)

*=D*

I also bought 2 of these from the show and am also new to crabs and must say i am definately on the look out for more! and from what i can see in your photo yours is a male...easiest way to sex is look up Vampire Land Crabs as they will tell you more as the 2 species are very similar...i have 2 males so am having to keep them seperated as they would more than likely injure each other...if anyone knows of any/someone i can buy more land crabs from i.e more Madagascan Land Crabs, Vampire Land Crabs, Halloween Crabs or Bermuda Land Crabs i would be most appreciative!!!


----------



## ralf22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you guys have any more information about these crabs? What are their requirements? Do you house them alone or can you have several?

It looks like you have lots of water there but I have heard they require very little water and a waterdish is enough? Also they like to climb so you should have some brashes and stuff? Anyone have some for sale? 

/Ralf


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

ralf22 said:


> Do you guys have any more information about these crabs? What are their requirements? Do you house them alone or can you have several?
> 
> It looks like you have lots of water there but I have heard they require very little water and a waterdish is enough? Also they like to climb so you should have some brashes and stuff? Anyone have some for sale?
> 
> /Ralf


 
i have found very little on husbandry but as for the water comment my crab spends 90 % of time if not more in the water and there is more land than water in my enclosure about 75% land:2thumb: plus there are more things to climb now although it doesnt really use it


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

these are the most recent pics i have


----------



## ralf22 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wow thanks a lot. Thats a really cool setup. I wonder how difficult they are to breed. Seems pretty difficult to find people selling them at least.


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

ralf22 said:


> Wow thanks a lot. Thats a really cool setup. I wonder how difficult they are to breed. Seems pretty difficult to find people selling them at least.


 
i woulddnt mind getting some more for breeding but i dont know where to get them from either :bash:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice to see your Crab doing well pal, like these guys will get some when I see them again for sure.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

can these be bred in captivity? If so is it an easy task?


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> can these be bred in captivity? If so is it an easy task?



Good question BP, tbh this is the first time I have seen them in the hobby I have not read anything on them being bred then I as with a lot of Crabs the info on the net is very scarce.


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

All the crabs that bugs UK had for sale at the Bts were males so no chance from their stock, wonder if the females were kept back to attempt breeding


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

reason I asked is because I find it quite disturbing to hear that an aparently endangered species is taken from its natural habbitate with hardly any hope to breed it. If only males were on sale I find this also rather grim in respects that there is absolutly no chance of propagateing the species any further.
IMHO this is just as damageing as habitate destruction, as in the little habbitate they may be found in, they are now taken out of it to die in someones terrarium. As nice and intresting as they are I would avoid the buying of them on the grounds, that if they don't sell they may stand a chance of not being collected and have even a slight change to reproduce.

I hope they are not like other crabs in being exstreamly hard to breed in captivity.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Baldpoodle said:


> I hope they are not like other crabs in being exstreamly hard to breed in captivity.


i completely agree mat 
it's not fair that we take take take, but give nothing back.
i think crabs are easy enough to breed, it's just that nearly all species need to give birth in brckish/salty water


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i completely agree mat
> it's not fair that we take take take, but give nothing back.
> *i think crabs are easy enough to breed*, it's just that nearly all species need to give birth in brckish/salty water


Only the crabs that no one wants sadly Tom


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Oderus said:


> Only the crabs that no one wants sadly Tom


what are you getting at here :whistling2:
red claws are easy to breed (so i've read) they just need to be in salt water since their babies are ass good as plankton to start. i think vampires give birth to live young, and have adapted to give birth in FW


----------



## alspider (Jul 19, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> reason I asked is because I find it quite disturbing to hear that an aparently endangered species is taken from its natural habbitate with hardly any hope to breed it. If only males were on sale I find this also rather grim in respects that there is absolutly no chance of propagateing the species any further.
> IMHO this is just as damageing as habitate destruction, as in the little habbitate they may be found in, they are now taken out of it to die in someones terrarium. As nice and intresting as they are I would avoid the buying of them on the grounds, that if they don't sell they may stand a chance of not being collected and have even a slight change to reproduce.
> 
> I hope they are not like other crabs in being exstreamly hard to breed in captivity.


i agree with this. when i bought the crab it was a spur of the moment thing and was a lack of research on my behalf.once back home i realised they were on the red list (lesson learnt for not researching) i had a look around to see if anyone was breeding them as i would have passed it on for breeding if it were to help get the numbers back up


----------

